# Servlets und Dateizugriff auf dem Server



## TSlaughter (18. Aug 2004)

Moin

Kann ein Servlet auf Dateien zugreifen, welche irgenwo auf dem Server liegen???

Wenn ja was muss ich tun( Zugriffsrechte oder ähnliches ??? )


Danke


----------



## Roar (19. Aug 2004)

falsches forum? *ZuJ2EEschieb*


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

TSlaughter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Kann ein Servlet auf Dateien zugreifen, welche irgenwo auf dem Server liegen???
> 
> ...




Ja...wieso auch nicht...
Die VM muss einfach Lesezugriff haben...


----------



## TSlaughter (26. Aug 2004)

Oh is das falsche hab ich auch gerade festgestellt.

Wie schiebt man diesen Beitrag in das andere ( darf man das wenn ja wie )


@ meez wie Configuriere ich die VM hast du da irgendwie eine gute Seite parat ????


----------



## meez (26. Aug 2004)

Starte sie einfach unter dem User, dem die Dateien gehören...


----------



## TSlaughter (27. Aug 2004)

Es geht! Alles klar.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

